# Done anything fun lately?



## PromisedLand (Nov 20, 2006)

Why don't we share our latest creative endeavors?

Today we made play dough and used it to fashion a (very rough) topographic map of the US.

It was a mess and pretty much took most of the day, but it was a nice to have just a FUN day.

Oh yeah, then we looked up YouTubes on "How to Tie Your Shoes" and also watched some watercolor instruction vids for a bit of inspiration.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

This weekend we took a field trip on the arts tour. There were black smiths, weavers, potters, paper and fiber artists, a guy who does appalachain arts... It was really cool! My daughter was totally inspired, and she has been weaving pot holders all week!  
Cindyc.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Yesterday we hand dipped chocolates. Today we are making snack mix and hard candy. Then we will put together family gift packs. Does getting ready for the family holiday count?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We're making ornaments out of burned out light bulbs. They make cute little snowmen.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Does shoveling manure count?  

My little ones have been helping me in the garden quite a bit -
The weather here for late Nov. has been incredible - warm breezes - in the 60s, etc.....great weather to work & be outside, so we're taking advantage of it.

We went on a hike in the woods this morning, then they practiced their skipping & galloping up & down the driveway -
My little one was calling out the orders "Skip!" and instead of "Gallop!" she yells "Giddy-up!"

So, there we are up & down the driveway........"Skip!"......"now Giddy-up!".....now "Skip!" :hobbyhors


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Well, tonight they girls are doing something REALLY FUN!

They are helping Daddy get the turkey ready!

He went hunting today & brought one home -
They are all excited about seeing "the heart, the intestines and the poo poo" and "Mama, she ate a lot of bugs today!" 

Hey, whatever gets ya excited!


----------



## hanlonfive (Jun 20, 2003)

We try to fit in a field trip once a month........so last week for November we went to Malabar Farm here in Ohio. They had it decorated up for Christmas os it was beautiful! My middle son's daughter had never been there so it was a special treat for her. I'm trying to think of something awesome to do for this month.........

Peace and blessings,

Kelli


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

My 9yo dd had been recycling from Grandma's old craft bin to make decorative Christmas items. She took them to a craft show Tuesday and made over $160! She was thrilled.

Regarding the play doh maps. Keep in mind you can also make them out of sugar cookie dough and use the colored sugar sprinkles to mark different things. Dd had a wonderful time, and reviewed the geography once again as she ate the map. Look, Mom, I'm eating the Andes Mountains!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

the Apologia science - water creatures. With every sea creature we studied, we created one out of play dough, paper, etc and put it in a box decorated like the sea. DS has really enjoyed doing this. Of course, we didn't think of it - it comes with the directions in the book!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Yesterday was St. Nick's day (AKA Santa Clause Day). So the kids got a few new toys and spent the day enjoying them!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

we made a gingerbread train this week end. I thought the train a good alternative to the house we usually make. The house starts to look pretty ugly as the candy disappears. The train cars are filled with wrapped candy, so the gingerbread itself isn't destroyed - and the kiddos can still have the candy. 

Today we are going to try to teach the dog to hit balloons into the air with his nose. DS read how to teach a dog to do this in one of his magazines - National Geographic Kids or Ranger Rick. I thought I would encourage his reading/self investigating by doing this with him.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

We made a gingerbread house recently & went to the local Festival of Trees, which is trees decorated by local businesses & then auctioned for charity. Very beautiful - the girls love it every year & they have a great train display also.


----------



## Nel frattempo (Mar 29, 2007)

This was totally fun! When the leaves fell we saw a huge hornet paper nest hanging out over the road. Yesterday we called the elderly neighbor who lives near the nest, got her permission, picked her up in our truck. The boys took a BB gun, hand-held wrist rocket = sling shot, rocks, a long handle tree pruner... and I took the camera. Since it was cold the elderly woman and I sat in the car blocking the road, boys shot at the nest and tried to knock it down (they could not reach it even from the top of the truck). 

The BEST thing about the whole adventure was the Elderly Neighbor! She laughed at my boys till I thought she would pop! Normally a very quiet woman, she yelled instructions out the window, got out at one point to give a sling shot lesson, and in general had herself a ball!

Although they did not knock the nest down, it was worth the whole trip just to make her laugh and get out of the house for a while. The boys plan a 2nd attempt when their older brother is home next week! And yes, they plan to pick up the neighbor again so she can laugh at them.


----------



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

This is a great thread! I love the idea of using burned out bulbs for snowmen! We celebrated my dd birthday and went to see the Nutcracker and had a birthday party. We had a little snow here so we broke out the cross country skis in the backyard. It is the first snow for our little flock of chickens and they enjoyed being mystified at the skis! I am looking forward to hearing what fun things folks are up to.


----------

